# Help me decide if investing in a king-sized bed it worth it!!



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi! We're a family of three, and we really like co-sleeping and have no plans to stop any time soon. We have a new baby coming this summer. Right now we have a double bed, which isn't big enough for just me and DH, much less four people plus the dog. DH usually ends up taking my son, who is 3, into another room and the two of them nap during the day and sleep at night together. But then he's always crying for me, and then I'm alone, and DH never gets to sleep near me either.

So.....we are thinking of buying either a queen, or a king. Do you think a queen would be a big enough step up in size from a double? Or should we just go for the king? The king would take up most of the entire bedroom, but it seems like if we could all sleep together as a family, it would be worth it. But its soooo much more $$, even just for sheets and blankets.

Any thoughts? Any suggestions on picking out a king sized mattress? We've only ever had a double.


----------



## biochick (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't think the queen is a huge step up from a double. We have a king and I honestly have no idea how just the two of slept on a double for so long. The two older kids sleep in their own rooms but dd sleeps with us and there is plenty of room.

We never really looked at mattresses. We tried a sleep number and loved it and never considered anything else.


----------



## Mymble (Jan 11, 2009)

Go for the king. The difference between a double and queen is not so much; the upgrade from queen to king changed my life, I swear. In our case, it does take up most of the bedroom (we have just 20" of space on each side!) but it is totally worth it. All three of us sleep so much better!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

king. no question. we have a futon and like it b/c people don't roll into each other or bounce when one person moves.

-Angela


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Definitely get a King sized bed. We can easily fit 4 of us, even 5 or 6 if one is laying the other direction at the foot of the bed









We went from co-sleeping in a Full (Me, DH, a toddler and an infant) to a king and oh, man!! we feel like we have sooo much room. I'd say it changed our lives too







I look back and wonder how I tandem nursed two thru out the whole night in such a small bed.

Even when it's just DH and I (which is more common most nights now) we love having the extra space to stretch out and not be bothered by each other's movements.

If we had to buy a new bed for some odd reason I'd never get anything smaller. In fact, I think I'd like a california king some day.

ETA: we don't have any dressers and have a large master bedroom so there is plenty of space, but even if it would only leave enough room to open the door, I'd still get a King. That's how much I







it!


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

Go for a king. We had a queen before the baby and it got tight with all our pets. A king is so awesome-you'll wonder how you ever slept on less!


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Check this out

This is what we plan on doing this summer when our baby comes. We have a queen bed but DH is obese so there's no room for baby. A king we can't afford, but this arrangement, we can.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

We just got a king and it has saved us. I love love love it. We went from a queen to king and it is amazing. Spend the extra and get the king..

Also, we got the Eastern King vs the California king as it is 4 inches wider (but 4 inches shorter.....)


----------



## Writerbird (Jun 1, 2007)

Do you use the bedroom for anything besides sleeping? If it's the default playroom, you'd want the space. But if it's just for sleeping, absolutely get the king.

BTW - you can negotiate for a mattress the way you can for a car. We paid half the sticker price for ours, just because we were willing to walk and the sales guy was under quota that month.


----------



## jmmom (Sep 11, 2007)

King. King. King. I also second the recommendation for a futon. We sleep on tatami mats with a futon mattress, the bed (mats) itself is less than a foot off the ground, it's fantastic as far as no one feeling anyone else. Of course, if money is an issue, you could always just get a king sized futon mattress and put it on the floor. Super safe and not too expensive.

I see absolutely no reason to move from a queen to a double - that change really isn't worth the money, in my opinion.


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

Yet another vote to get the king. You will be much more comfortable and remember that your children will keep growing. An infant takes up almost no space but a toddler can takeover a whole bed.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Get the king. It'll be sooooo worth it.

IKEA has latex king-sized mattress for pretty reasonable prices, if you're looking for latex.


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

We have a queen and I would LOVE the extra space. Go for the King for sure.


----------



## super mamabug (Oct 29, 2006)

We plan on buying a twin mattress to place next to our mattress to extend our bed, without the expense of a king.
If you are going to re-buy a mattress definitely go for a king over a queen. You are already spending a good deal of $ why not go for comfy.


----------



## mrsshunk (Jul 31, 2008)

King size it. It will be worth every penny especially if you want to nurse the new baby comfortably during the night. I couldn't tandem nurse my two younger boys at night in our queen bed because we were squeezed in so tight. We got a sleep number bed and really love it.


----------



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

King it is!!

DH is quite a bit larger than he used to be...so on our current double mattress, his side of the bed is so weighed down I'm constantly rolling into him and so does DS. Its so uncomfortable.

I did read on another thread to just buy a king flat sheet, and then have separate sheets and blankets for each person, instead of buying king sized blankets, sheets, comforter, etc.

We should have a good three feet on either side, so maybe it won't be that tight. We just have to be able to open the dresser drawers


----------



## gigismom (Nov 26, 2001)

definitely worth it!! one of the best investments we ever made!!!


----------



## mlec (May 29, 2005)

We have a queen but wish we had a king. A tempurpedic's flatness gives space right up to the edge.


----------



## sbgquilt (Jan 7, 2005)

We only have three in our family and moving up form a queen to a king has made nighttime parenting a dream. I've bought the sheets on sale and from internet discount places like overstock.com and in the beginning we just had one set of sheets and hoped we didn't have any major accidents in the middle of the night. Now we have more so we are covered!


----------



## Mymble (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AppleCrisp* 
King it is!!

Congrats!! And you'll have almost twice as much room on the sides as we do, and really, it's fine!

We do king size mattress pad and flat sheet (ikea cotton), but two twin comforters, not just cheaper but easier with extra people in the bed. Now I never have the covers pulled off!


----------



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

I hate to spend the money, but I think it will be totally worth it. I'm sad that we won't be able to use our beautiful double sized headboard though. Its so great for propping up pillows and reading and snuggling. We probably won't be able to afford a king sized headboard along with the mattress, but who knows, maybe I'll get lucky at the thrift store.


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *To-Fu* 
Get the king. It'll be sooooo worth it.

IKEA has latex king-sized mattress for pretty reasonable prices, if you're looking for latex.

They're also having a sale.

Quote:

For a limited time, receive a gift card valued at up to $150 from IKEA with the purchase of any mattress. Spend $99-199 for a $25 gift card, $200-399 for a $50 gift card, $400-599 for a $100 gift card, and $600+ for a $150 gift card. Offer ends 03/16/2008.


----------



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

I think our nearest Ikea is two hours or more... you have to pick the stuff up yourself right? I have no idea how we would get a king sized mattress. Although it probably would be a lot less expensive and maybe we could get a headboard.


----------



## MrsAprilMay (Jul 7, 2007)

IKEA has delivery or you can order online. We have one about 45 minutes away. Just like the OP, we are a family of 3, sometimes 4, who share a full size or double bed. It is just getting ridiculous. I have been looking at this one. I don't know how it would do on the floor, though. It says you only need a slatted base, which is about $40.


----------



## Burnindinner (Mar 11, 2008)

All of our friends recommend going for as big as you can afford. We have a 3 mo and will hopefully have more in the future. Our co-sleeping friends have a queen and 2 kids and said they wish they had more room.

I'm taking notes on the mattress recs. We are trying to decide wool/latex/Temperpedic (sp?).


----------



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

We tried out the tempurpedic, but even the softer ones seemed hard as a rock. I don't get it - why would you want to have to lay there and wait for it to conform to your body? A regular mattress just fits as soon as you lay down on it or roll over into a new position. They were also really $$ too. But, I do hear people swear by them.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

The king size bed is the best investment we have ever made. We had to put ours on layaway at Big Lots, but it was sooo worth it!


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

we love our king organic latex savvyrest! totally worth it!


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

I sleep in a California King (so the extended one) by myself or with one dd.







I would NEVER go smaller.


----------



## lajn (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AppleCrisp* 
I think our nearest Ikea is two hours or more... you have to pick the stuff up yourself right? I have no idea how we would get a king sized mattress. Although it probably would be a lot less expensive and maybe we could get a headboard.

Their latex and foam mattresses are roll packed, so much easier to fit in the car.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

glad you decided to go for the King! you won't regret it.

You could always list your headboard on craiglist and use the money to help fund a bigger one... I see King bed frames and head and foot pieces on my CL all the time.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

i was just talking about this today. instead of the crib, stroller, etc. etc. we bought a king size bed. OMG its heaven! we have a 3 yo and 4 month old and i dont think we could survive w/o the king.

as for sheets, blankets...try overstock.com...thats where i have found most of our sheets/blankets. also places like TJMaxx, etc. etc.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

When #2 comes along (hopefully this October) we are definitely moving to a King. We have a queen with a toddler and it will be way too crowded. I too am sad about "losing" my Queen bedroom set, but we are just going to move it to the guest room (where all my furninture is mismatched and not cute).

We plan on getting a bedroom set from Ikea to replace it. My DH is insisting on everything matching.


----------



## simplymother (Dec 18, 2008)

I think you definitely need at least a king (as I see you've decided) but there's also the option of just getting a twin mattress and pushing it right next to your bed. There are little wedge things you can buy that make it feel like there's no crack at all. Might also be an option to just buy 2 twins and push them together like that--much cheaper than a King. I know they're sooo much more expensive. But worth it.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

I say go for the King. Buy two twin mattresses and box springs, get a convert a king foam insert, and voila, a king! Plus it is hundreds of dollars cheaper! The room is so worth it, really. and then hit up the clearance section at target or what not and get some cheap bedding, now is a great time, since they are switching over from winter to spring merchandise!


----------



## LuckyTrish (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been trying to decide this as well! We have a double right now, which isn't going to be big enough when we have more than one child.

I was thinking we could put the double in the guest room, then get the two twin beds and the foam insert...This way, when the kids want their own larger beds eventually, DH and I can just disconnect the large bed for them and start sleeping on the double again.

Does that sound like it would work, or is there anything I haven't thought about?


----------



## Mymble (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuckyTrish* 
This way, when the kids want their own larger beds eventually, DH and I can just disconnect the large bed for them and start sleeping on the double again.

Does that sound like it would work, or is there anything I haven't thought about?

Well, I can't imagine that after several years of sleeping in a king that you could EVER go back to anything smaller!!


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

We got our king size mattress from foambymail.com for like $525 (that's including shipping.) They also have latex. I don't think we could have gotten such a close likeness to a tempurapedic at such a price anywhere else. It is made just like a tempurapedic and feels no different. Seriously, look up the way the temperapedic is made (regular medium to firm foam on the bottom and several inches, depending on your preference, of memory foam on the top.) and compare it to foambymail. there is no difference except the name.

The most expensive latex matress they have is like $610 that includes a cover and shipping is free right now. They have latex mattresses for less than that too.


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

You'll LOVE the King sized bed. We have a king and when we are at my mom's and i use her queen bed it seems just tiny.
DH and i laughed so much when we got the King, it seemed ridiculously big, but with co-sleeping it seems to have shrunk LOL


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Absolutely! We just moved and rather than buy our 2 yo a toddler bed we decided to put 2 full-sized beds together and make a ginormous family bed. So far it's great. Plus it doubles as a trampoline during the daytime LOL.


----------



## StillsbyHillPhoto (Feb 26, 2009)

We have a cali-king and when we traveled last month the hotel had a King. WHAT A DIFFERENCE!! GET THE KING!!!! esp. since you plan to co-sleep for a while... go for it. just bite the bullet! consider it an investment in your sleep!


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

Get the king, hands down. You can get sheets at home goods for cheap.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AppleCrisp* 
We tried out the tempurpedic, but even the softer ones seemed hard as a rock. I don't get it - why would you want to have to lay there and wait for it to conform to your body? A regular mattress just fits as soon as you lay down on it or roll over into a new position. They were also really $$ too. But, I do hear people swear by them.

We have the Stearns and Foster equivalent to the Tempurpedic. It was MUCH cheaper, but the same (so they say) quality. They do come in a variety of firmnesses and we got the hardest one and find it to be not firm enough sometimes. *shrug*

Anyhow, the main reason I would suggest a foam matress or a futon, or anything really that doesn't have springs is that you won't wake each other, you won't roll into each other, etc. Regular foam matresses will break down more quickly than the memory foam ones. Latex should have a decent life but were way to soft for us (so you might like them!). Futon matresses are crappy IMO, they compact and get hard really quickly and don't spring back... if you get one thick enough that you can't feel the floor or slats under you then it's impossible to maintain correctly, especially in a king size!


----------



## AuburnBeth (Feb 23, 2009)

We replaced our king spring mattress with the latex one by serta(I think?- the ads w/ sheep). Anyway, the "peace" one. LOVE IT! It has no pillowtop to it, and is perfect for us. At the time, I thought it way too expensive, but I cannot imagine anything else (after over 1 year of use). It really is hard to disturb anyone because it isolates movement so well.

Also, if you do go for box springs, you might think about the low profile ones. I think they're designed so people getting the super ultra pillowtops don't need a ladder to go to bed, but we like ours w/ a thinner mattress so it's lower to the ground, and easier for the kids & animals to climb in/out of.

We also got a mattress protector (waterproof) that doesn't feel all rustley-plastic. "Protect-a-bed premium" off Amazon- saved us on a few occasions.

When we transitioned, we bought the fitted sheet, and piecemealed our old sheets until we found prices we were good with. Often times you'll see sales that make sheets sets of all sizes all the same price. Though we're not too picky about whether the sheets match perfectly.

Oh, and our bed holds... 2 adults, 4 y.o., 1.5 y.o., 50 lb dog, 70 lb dog (he curls up!) and a cat-occasionally!


----------



## farmerjess (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
king. no question. we have a futon and like it b/c people don't roll into each other or bounce when one person moves.

-Angela

yeah that. we got ours from futon shop.com or something like that. i think it was around 800 with shipping. and bonus-it has no nasty chemicals.

best cosleeping decision we've made by far.


----------



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

I always say our king sized bed was our BEST investment! It's SOOO worth it. Sleep is priceless, good sleep is heaven!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

We have a CA King for the three of us, and I still want and am planning on getting a twin to put next to our bed--we all three like room!


----------



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

We bought the bed!!!

We got a Serta Perfect Sleeper king size pillowtop. I can't believe my husband forked over the money! I hope we like it...how can you tell unless you sleep on it for awhile. So, we have a few things going on this week and I have to wait 2 weeks until we're ready to have it delivered. I can hardly wait!! Now on to sheet hunting.


----------



## Ambyrkatt (May 27, 2005)

Get the king. It's honestly the best purchase we have ever made. There is just so much room!


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

We have a california king that was GIVEN to us, OMG I wouldn't live without it!!! Totally do the king...it's soooooo nice! Fits Dh, me, bbdd, and 7yoDD comfortably!


----------



## Mammajamma (Feb 9, 2008)

we have a queen and we co sleep two kids my hubby and me. We have one on the way as well and have been wishing for a king really badly! I am beginning to think that making one whole side of the wall into an enormous bed is a good idea because I much rather sleep where there is not a foot in my face and everyone falling off the bed!


----------

